# Pacman questions



## User (May 31, 2004)

I'm thinking of buying a pacman frog soon and I have a few questions.

Whats the best substrate?
Whats the best food? Insects, fish, are pinkies?
What do you do with the frog when your cleaning the tank?
Whats the best way to pick up the frog? Hand are Fish Net?
Do they need any special vitamins to meet there requirements?
How many times aday do you mist the tank?
Do they need alot of cover?

I know I could probally find these on a search engine, but it seems like each site says something alittle different - Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

substrate- bedAbeast or ecoearth works great!
food- crickets are best.... gold fish and pinkies will be excepted when the frog is bigger
Cleaning-the frog wont hop away you can put him in a small container that is fine
handling- aggression shouldnt be too big a problem just scoop them up
Vitamins- not really no
Misting- once or twice just keep it moist
cover- they will cover themselves no need for decorations they wont use them


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I might pick up one tomorrow, I need to get rid of some of my fish - I need to make room for some more creatures.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

For vitamins, I dusted my Pacman's food with a Calcium/Vit. D supplement a few times a week and at least one a week dusted his food with a general vitamin powder.

I mostly fed the frog crickets, but I also caught nightcrawlers and grasshoppers for him. When he got bigger, I occasionally gave him a small mouse to eat.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Can I just feed them mainly guppies, and other fish? and whatever bug I find? Crickets are hard to come by around here.

I dont believe there's a bait store within a 20/40 mile radius.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2004)

User said:


> Can I just feed them mainly guppies, and other fish? and whatever bug I find? Crickets are hard to come by around here.
> 
> I dont believe there's a bait store within a 20/40 mile radius.


They will eat fish, but they won't thrive on a diet exclusively of them.

Catching your own bugs is an option, but it gets old fast. I used to forage in the fields for bugs and worms to feed my frogs (I was unemployed at the time :laugh: ).

If acquiring live food is an issue, you may want to consider another frog like the African Clawed Frog that will eat prepared foods. Innes wrote a good Care Sheet for these: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=37121


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

my froggie wouldnt excet fish.....


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

My petstore does infact sell crickets in the back.









Do you guys take any salmonella precautions?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

wash ur hands after u handle ur frog


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

:laugh: Yea I know that.

The dude at the pet store scared the hell out of me, talking about how I might get salmonella.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

User said:


> Do you guys take any salmonella precautions?


 Resist the temptation to kiss your frog on the lips.

Seriously, I'm pretty sure Salmonella is only infectious if you ingest it. As long as you wash your hands before eating, you should be okay.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I'm stilling thinking about getting one, are they really hard to care for?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

No, it's very easy. The hardest part is remembering to mist their enclosure every other day and changing their water.

My biggest problem with keeping Pac Man Frogs was their lack of activity. Compared to fish, there really wasn't much going on in their terrarium when they weren't eating.


----------

